# Another Question on Straining



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

nope, most stack them together and let the honey flow....


----------



## SunnyBee (Oct 21, 2011)

i also have the same set comming. i was going to stack them. i have been straining with a 5 gal. paint strainer. does any one know if the 200 mic. the same as a paint strainer-finer- of coarser ?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

paint strainers are much finer........


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Use them together.


----------

